# Soft pastel landscape paintings



## Stever

Hello all
A few more soft pastel paintings would appreciate any comments and reviews and critiquing to improve. Photo reference for each painting except last 4, which I painted with no reference other tham my imagination.
Thank you all
Steve


----------

